# data sheets



## rewalston (Feb 12, 2014)

I have been having a problem with finding data sheets for different components. ie: caps, resistors, ics, etc. What is the best way to search these out? I've tried for individual ics, with no luck also with caps.

Rusty


----------



## Smack (Feb 12, 2014)

http://www.alldatasheet.com

http://doc.chipfind.ru/ge/tpsma16.htm

http://www.asapsemi.com/manufacturers/tdk-semic-parts-218/page8.asp

http://www.digikey.com/product-search/en

A few to try


----------



## rewalston (Feb 12, 2014)

thanks Smack


----------



## etack (Feb 12, 2014)

I like http://octopart.com/ they seem to have it if its out on the web.

Eric


----------

